# mini DSP: Balance or Unbalance



## weng (Jan 25, 2010)

I plan to add a DIY JL12W7 sub with an iNuke3000DSP to my current system with an SVS PB13Ultra sub. But since the iNuke's HPF can't go below 20hz, I am now thinking of getting the non-DSP pro amp and add a miniDSP so both subs can be EQ'd.

Using an Onkyo 818 receiver, a miniDSP and 2 subs. What would be the recommended miniDSP box, the Balanced or the Unbalanced?

With the Unbalanced box, the connection would be.
Onkyo 818, 2 sub out> 2x RCA cable> miniDSP (Unbal)> 1 RCA cable to the PB13U and 1 RCA to XLR cable to the iNuke amp/DIY sub

With the Balanced box:
Onkyo 818, 2 sub out> 2x RCA to bare wire> miniDSP (Bal)> bare wire to XLR cable to the PB13 and bare wire to XLR cable to the iNuke amp/DIY sub

My question is:

Will I get a higher voltage out of the *miniDSP Balanced box* to power the iNuke amp properly? There are compatibility issues I have heard about consumer receivers not having enough voltage output to run a pro amp. I prefer not to add a bump box to the signal chain if possible.

I assume the SVS PB13U sub will have sufficient voltage with the XLR input from the miniDSP as it is currently connected directly to the 818 sub out without issues, so I will take this out of the equation.

Please help me point to the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I jhave nearly the same. 818 with RCA out to the Balanced miniDSP with Advanced 4-way plug-in, XLR cables to the pro amp, to two separate subs. You want the balanced unit especially if you you are using a pro amp to make sure that the DSP gives enough signal to your amp. I have used the balanced version with the EP4000, and now the fp14000 with no issue.


----------



## weng (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Doug,

Did you use an RCA to bare wire termination from the 818 to the Balanced miniDSP? 
Is the *Advanced 4-way plug-in* in also sold by miniDSP? Is this the same as bare wire to XLR termination?

*EDIT: After reading the miniDSP site, the Advance 4 way plug-in is the Software to use to run the miniDSP--- need to read first before throwing Q's

Thanks


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Ha! Me too, man. I'm ready to know answers NOW when I'm getting in to a project. I used the bare wire like you said. I ended up tinning the wires to give them a little more thickness for the terminals on the MiniDSp. I had an issue with the unit cutting in and out, tinning the wires together fixed the issue. It was the tiny wires to the 12v, but I tinned the rest while I was at it.


----------



## weng (Jan 25, 2010)

Another question.

Did the Balanced miniDSP came with a Phoenix plugs? I've read from AVS that owners were trying to buy the plug from ebay to complete the connection.

Did you also bought the UMIK-1 mic? Can you run REW without it or use another mic brand that is cheaper?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The balanced version comes with connections for bare wires only. You will have to buy the XLR cable and strip one end of it to connect it to the DSP input. Same for the RCA, same for the power wires. I bought the calibrated UMIK from Cross Spectrum, but you can use other mics. Most seem to use the UMIK or the Omni mic with REW.


----------

